# Windows Creators Update



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

When I turned on my Win10 computer I saw a pop-up with something saying there was a new update or upgrade for Win10 'coming' (Windows Creators Update) and that we should check our Security Settings. Does anyone know what that was all about? 
What do I have to do? I don't know that much about computers, especially Win10 which I am just starting to use and learn about.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it is not security settings, it is privacy settings
Creators update changes some of the privacy settings and allows YOU more control over what information is sent back to Microsoft
You need to press the OK or next button on the pop up & follow the prompts
If you are happy with default settings, then just press the keep default option. if you want individual control over each option , then go through the list & allow or block each individual option.
CU will not download until that is done and you will get the pop up every day, until you check the settings and press OK


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I believe the pop-up said the "Windows Creator" was "coming." Does that mean I have to wait for it or can I click on that pop-up now and make any changes, etc.?
Please bear with me as I am not too familiar with computers, etc.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You have to click on the popup NOW to accept the privacy settings changes
Once that as been done then CU will download & update at some time


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you. Okay, will do that and hope I don't do anything incorrectly as this is new Win10 notebook and there has been so many updates, etc. from MS.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Turned on the Win10 tonight and no pop-up this time re: "CU will not download until that is done and you will get the pop up every day, until you check the settings and press OK"


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It will come. Just wait & it will come. Once it appears next time, then accept the new privacy settings and wait for CU to come along


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you.
Yes, I did get the pop-up again today when I turned on my Win 10.
I didn't know much about what the various categories were and so I just left them all "as is," and checked "ACCEPT." Hope that was correct? If not, can they be changed later (hopefully), especially one about 'ads'?

ADD-ON: I just did a check for updates and it is now downloading Windows 10 version 1703. I guess that is what that "pop-up" was referring to. I hope this new downloading version 1703 will not "screw-up" my computer. Size is supposed to be "4 GB for 64 bit" Wonder how long that will take to download over my slow connection?


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

alicez said:


> If not, can they be changed later (hopefully), especially one about 'ads'?


Good info here about the Win 10 Creators update: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/do-windows-10-creators-update/


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you C141 - Can we change those Privacy Settings? This is really so very confusing to me and probably to many others.

(If I would have known that I would have to be doing all these updates, etc., with Win 10, I would have waited until much later to purchase this Win 10 notebook. At 80 years of age, I know very little about computers!)


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I finished with the upgrade to ver 1703 which took several hours. However, I cannot open Defender now. Does anyone know what is wrong and why Defender is not opening?


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

You should be able to open it from the start menu. Scroll down to 'Windows Defender Security Center' & Left click.

If you have the Windows Defender Icon located in the Task Manager at bottom right of screen, Right click it & select Open.

If neither the above.....How are you attempting to open Defender?


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Am just hoping if I install the Update it doesn't stop my pc working like the Anniversary one!


----------



## shreshth (May 27, 2017)

alicez said:


> When I turned on my Win10 computer I saw a pop-up with something saying there was a new update or upgrade for Win10 'coming' (Windows Creators Update) and that we should check our Security Settings. Does anyone know what that was all about?
> What do I have to do? I don't know that much about computers, especially Win10 which I am just starting to use and learn about.


it was nothing but just a software update for your windows with some new apps and utilities like xbox for gaming etc. just download the windows creater update and install from settings -update .


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Am I ok leaving all the privacy settings how they are then?
Is there any advice you can give me please?
I don't want it to screw up my pc like the Anniversary Update did.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I finished with the upgrade to ver 1703 which took several hours. However, I cannot open Defender now. Does anyone know what is wrong and why Defender is not opening?


Alice:

In Windows 10 "Anniversary Update" Version 1607 Build 14393, it's called *Windows Defender*.

In Windows 10 "Creator Update" Version 1703 Build 15063, it's called *Windows Defender Antivirus* and has more features added to it.

When you manually load it, it may take 30 seconds or longer before it appears and completely loads.

A cumulative update (KB4020102) was released a few days ago that updates it to Build 15063.332 and fixes that issue.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

